# 722 rebooting every 5 min.



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

My 722 starting rebooting itself this morning. It will not stay on 5 min without going into a reboot cycle.

I unplugged the receiver for a hour and it still reboots every 5 minutes.
I also changed to a different 120v receptacle and still reboots constantly.

Is there anything else I can try or is this Receiver in need of a replacement?

This Receiver sets out in the open; nothing hot around it.

Thxs in advance for advice


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I am very sorry about this issue and would be happy to help! Is your receiver plugged into a surge protector? If so, please try plugging it directly into the wall. If this does not resolve the issue please send me a PM with your account information so that I can assist you further. Thanks!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

CheriT @ DISH Network said:


> I am very sorry about this issue and would be happy to help! Is your receiver plugged into a surge protector? If so, please try plugging it directly into the wall. If this does not resolve the issue please send me a PM with your account information so that I can assist you further. Thanks!


It does not have a surge protector;plugged directly into wall receptacle.

It did this rebooting all day Friday until I unplugged it again. I tried it 8 hours later and it lasted 45 min. I left it off until Sat. morning, plugged it up and it lasted maybe a hour. I went to tee ball practice at 10 AM and left it unplugged until 6 PM Saturday night. We wanted to watch show #7 of the following before #8 came on at 8 on Fox.
* It has not rebooted since. Go figure....*

I called Dish Friday morning and another 722 is on the way. All my recordings will be gone; I do not have a recording device. How much does a recorder cost and where is the best place to buy it?


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

smackman said:


> It does not have a surge protector;plugged directly into wall receptacle.
> 
> It did this rebooting all day Friday until I unplugged it again. I tried it 8 hours later and it lasted 45 min. I left it off until Sat. morning, plugged it up and it lasted maybe a hour. I went to tee ball practice at 10 AM and left it unplugged until 6 PM Saturday night. We wanted to watch show #7 of the following before #8 came on at 8 on Fox.
> * It has not rebooted since. Go figure....*
> ...


I am glad you were able to get a new receiver sent out. Are you wanting an external hard drive or are you looking for something else? I apologize about the confusion on my part.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

smackman said:


> It does not have a surge protector;plugged directly into wall receptacle.
> 
> It did this rebooting all day Friday until I unplugged it again. I tried it 8 hours later and it lasted 45 min. I left it off until Sat. morning, plugged it up and it lasted maybe a hour. I went to tee ball practice at 10 AM and left it unplugged until 6 PM Saturday night. We wanted to watch show #7 of the following before #8 came on at 8 on Fox.
> * It has not rebooted since. Go figure....*
> ...


Use any usb 2.0 enclosure with a drive inside for move your events to the EHD, later on new DVR will be able to play these.

Also check internal temperature of your DVR (search "counters temperature" to how-to).


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Use any usb 2.0 enclosure with a drive inside for move your events to the EHD, later on new DVR will be able to play these.
> 
> Also check internal temperature of your DVR (search "counters temperature" to how-to).


High temp. 138
low temp 77
average temp 113

This Receiver has not rebooted itself in 40 hours. Before that, I t would freeze and reboot every 3-5 minutes. This was all day Friday and a half day Saturday.

I guess I will go ahead and replace it when the replacement gets here Tuesday. This Receiver sits out in the open with nothing around it in a 68-73 degree room.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

smackman said:


> High temp. 138
> low temp 77
> average temp 113
> 
> ...


JMO-the low and average are just about meaningless since it sounds like it's been unplugged quite a bit. I hope the replacement works well for you


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

I seem to have the same problem and I'm convinced it is related to the OTA tuner.

I was blaming the many upgrades I seemed to get back in December, but lately the consistant theme seems to be the OTA tuner.

Here is what I see....

If I'm watching satellite, and enter in a OTA tuner, the 722 will often reboot itself, returning to the last satellite channel I watched. If I enter the OTA or another OTA channel again, it will reboot again. This will continue until I pull the power plug for 10 seconds to reset. It will then work again for a few days.

If I'm on an OTA channel when this process starts, it just repeatedly reboots every 5 minutes! Until, I pull the power cord, then I'm good for a couple days.

Did one of these December updates break the OTA tuner?


----------

